# Our Babies Have Arrived!!



## Kancora (Apr 17, 2009)

We have been anxiously watching the nest that appeared on out balcony about three weeks ago and today we found two beautiful baby pigeolettes safe and well. We've been watching the parent feeding them and attending to them. It's SO lovely.


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Congrats! Aren't they awesome!?...


----------



## Kancora (Apr 17, 2009)

They ARE awesome! We have called them Stevie and Clover - 'Stevie' cos he hatched on my daughter's dad's birthday (Steve) and Clover cos she is sweet and pretty.

Another pidge has nested in a planter at the other end of the balcony now. One egg was laid 4 days ago and the parents are sitting. There doesn't seem to be another egg tho so this one could be an only chick.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Kancora,

How lovely you will be able to watch them grow. I love the names and wish them and the new 'to be' parents all the luck in the world with rearing these little ones.

Pictures as they grow would be very welcome, (if you can get them without disturbing the famlies though). 

Janet


----------



## Kancora (Apr 17, 2009)

Yes I will try. I have managed to get pics when the parent has flown up onto the roof for a minute or two - usually because they've seen movement in the house. But they don't go far and not for long. I've got my web cam on them so we can watch without opening the curtains.


----------



## Kancora (Apr 17, 2009)

*Four Days Old*

Here is Clover and Stevie at four days old. Clover is at the front. They look much fluffier than day one.


----------



## Ivor (May 12, 2008)

Those babies are so cute!!!! Congratulations to the new Grandma  keep posting we love pictures... 

Ivette


----------



## Kancora (Apr 17, 2009)

*Six Days Old*

Clover and Stevie looking SO different after just 6 days. Clover is the one at the back with the stripe down her beak and her big brother Stevie is at the front with the great hairstyle.


----------



## Siam Sam (May 16, 2009)

We have a family living on our balcony in Bangkok. Just started this thread on them after finding this Board.

We've been through five batches now, and another squab from a sixth batch just hatched out there six days ago. (The second egg seems to be unfertilized.) 

Fine-looking squabs you have. Look a lot like ours. . I hope you enjoy your pigeons, because they may not leave now. The parents, that is; the squabs have always left. (One actually tried to come back and move in as an adult, but the father fought him off.) We've enjoyed "our" pigeons very much and always leave fresh water out for them. The couple have lived out there for a year now.

EDIT: Had a double "http://" in that link. Fixed now.


----------



## Kancora (Apr 17, 2009)

They DO look like yours! We will put water out for ours too - yours looked like they really enjoy a bath.


----------



## Kancora (Apr 17, 2009)

*8 days old*

I can't believe how quickly they grow!


----------



## Siam Sam (May 16, 2009)

Yes, it's always funny to watch when the squabs first discover water. They always seems amazed by it, and the first thing they almost always do is hop right in. They'll leave the nest and start to look around at about age 3 weeks or so, if I remember.

I see your squabs are entering into what we've called the "tumor phase." Their breasts will swell up big as their bodies start to grow. The first time we saw that, we honestly wondered if something was wrong with them! But no, the rest of the body will catch up.

The wife just asked if you would take a picture of the parents, too.


----------



## Kancora (Apr 17, 2009)

*Broken Egg Being Incubated*

There is another nest on the balcony with an egg that was laid about 14 days ago. The parents are sitting on it but it has a big crack in it and a whole about a third of an inch wide. The membrane is not broken so nothing has come out, BUT, it appears to be half filled with a brownish liquid. Is it dead or is that normal?


----------



## Siam Sam (May 16, 2009)

That does not sound good. From our limited experience and what we've read, it should not hatch until at least 17 days. Something could have broken it.


----------



## Kancora (Apr 17, 2009)

*Broken egg*

This is not gonna hatch is it? It's full of liquid. Parents still sitting on it. Should we get rid of it?


----------



## Kancora (Apr 17, 2009)

*Clover and Stevie parents*

As requested by Mrs Siam Sam.


----------



## Kancora (Apr 17, 2009)

*Clover And Stevie 12 Days Old*

Clover (with stripe down beak) looking straight at you in lower picture!


----------



## Siam Sam (May 16, 2009)

Thanks for the parent photos! 

And no, that other egg looks like it's not going to hatch.


----------



## malfunctional (Jan 27, 2009)

I'd still leave the egg with the parents, just for a few more days. It can't do any harm. If it hasn't hatched after 19 days then you'll kow for sure, but I'm no expert.


----------



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

No way will that egg hatch! Throw it out before it breaks and sticks to the hen's tummy making a real mess!!

Lovely babies.


----------



## Kancora (Apr 17, 2009)

OK thanks. I think I'll get rid of it. Anybody know how parents are likely to react? Will they just move on or will they hang around fretting for their egg?


----------



## Siam Sam (May 16, 2009)

We just removed our unfertilized egg this week, but the parents seemed to have already been ignoring it by the time we did so. No discernible reaction afterward on their part. I vote you remove the egg. The parents may actually understand that something's wrong with it -- they can't really get rid of it themselves -- but either way it's better than letting it get all yucky.


----------



## Columba livia! (May 4, 2009)

Sorry about the egg, but congratulations on your squabs! I like the name stevie.*

*(because my name is Steven.)


----------



## Kancora (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks Steven!

We have now removed the egg and the parents have not come back. We can still see them around the neighbourhood on roofs etc but they're not coming back to the nest. Clover and Stevie's dad has sat in the old nest though. Maybe just a good perch for watching his own kids.


----------



## Kancora (Apr 17, 2009)

*Look At Us Now!*

Clover (right) and Stevie (left) are now 20 days old. We are very fond of them.


----------



## ceren (Feb 20, 2009)

stevie's the pretty check pattern, and clover's rocking those fancy white fight feathers! very cute.  (nice clean hang out spot for them, there, too, heh)


----------



## Kancora (Apr 17, 2009)

Yeah my daughter has been keeping the area clean. They've just started flapping from tub to tub and practicing their flying.


----------



## Siam Sam (May 16, 2009)

Our Sammy had a pattern similar to Stevie's.


----------



## psychopomp (May 5, 2008)

so cute!! they look just like the parents of my first chick, one check and one blue bar!

thanks for sharing! now I have go to post my baby pics 

amazing photos


----------



## Kancora (Apr 17, 2009)

*More Babies On The Way!*

Jess and Jeff, Clover and Stevie's parents, have moved into another tub on the balcony and have started a new family. Here's Jess with her new egg.


----------



## Siam Sam (May 16, 2009)

Congrats! Should be another egg in a day or two.


----------



## Kancora (Apr 17, 2009)

*Clover and Stevie Leave Home*

Here are our babies getting ready to leave home.
And then, below, they are on a roof on the other side of the street. They still come back at night and from time to time during the day.


----------



## Siam Sam (May 16, 2009)

How's the egg coming along? Did you ever get a second one? You should have a new squab sometime next week.


----------



## Kancora (Apr 17, 2009)

Yes! They are doing very well and due in 4 days. Here she is sitting on them both.


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

great looking bird.. any chance you can take a pictures of the dad?


----------



## Siam Sam (May 16, 2009)

Yes, a very pretty bird. Easy to see what Dad saw in her.


----------



## Kancora (Apr 17, 2009)

*Dad on the new eggs*

Here is Jeff the Dad! SEE MY NEW POST FOR THE NEW BABIES!!!


----------

